# Tijuana Taxi



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

A lot of fun to finally build. Thanks for looking.
Russell


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice I love it, I am a big Tom Daniel fan,this is my fav showrod.

Randy


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very cool! What did you use for the purple? I like the sheen on those parts.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job, Russell! :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

spencer1984 said:


> Very cool! What did you use for the purple? I like the sheen on those parts.


I white primered everything, then used silver duplicolor wheel paint, and then duplicolor metalcast purple .
I was really happy with the way it turned out.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

Awesome job.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

buzzconroy said:


> ...I am a big Tom Daniel fan, this is my fav showrod.


Same here. It sure is nice to see these in circulation again. Beautiful build-up Russell!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

very nice and great pic, thanks for posting!


----------

